# Marinated Eggplant



## CWS4322 (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay--I think I've figured out the marinade for the marinated eggplant that the local perogie place sells. Just not sure if I should roast the egg plant or put it in a strainer (shoestring) and salt it for 30 minutes?


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay--test # 2 is:

1/4 c white vinegar
1/4 c vodka (Absolut--but I would think any vodka would do)
1/4 c water
1/4 c (or so) of white sugar
3-4 T fresh dill, chopped
1large eggplant (julienne, skin on, seeded), "sweated" with some Kosher salt for about 30 minutes
juice of 1/2 Meyer lemon
1/2 medium white onion, thinly sliced in rings
2 cloves garlic
freshly ground pepper

Mixed all the marinade ingredients together, including the minced garlic (only eggplant and onion not part of that). Rinsed the eggplant, squeezed the moisture out (layered onions and eggplant in a dish, poured marinade over it, added 3-4 sprigs of more dill, covered the concoction, now it is marinading  in the fridge). This one "tastes" more like the one sold at the perogie shop than the one I made earlier (same process, except I had 1/2 c vinegar, no vodka, and used the Bullet Magic to chop the dill--not recommended). We'll see what these taste like tomorrow! Wondering if I should add some fresh mint...I love eggplant and really like this "side" that is available at the local Perogie shop in Ottawa--the owner won't share the recipe.My hands smell like dill--I love the smell of dill!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 27, 2011)

I think I found DC looking for a recipe for this last January. I think CharlieD tried to help figure it out...we never did, this is my best effort.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Okay--test # 2 is:
> 
> 1/4 c white vinegar
> 1/4 c vodka (Absolut--but I would think any vodka would do)
> ...


Sounds like the makings of a tasty concoction.


----------



## Addie (Dec 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Okay--I think I've figured out the marinade for the marinated eggplant that the local perogie place sells. Just not sure if I should roast the egg plant or put it in a strainer (shoestring) and salt it for 30 minutes?


 
I would salt it to get the liquid and bitterness out of the eggplant.


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Okay--test # 2 is:
> 
> 1/4 c white vinegar
> 1/4 c vodka (Absolut--but I would think any vodka would do)
> ...


 
WOW!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 28, 2011)

I tasted it today--I think the eggplant needs to "pickle" some more in the marinade. But, otherwise (being that the eggplant isn't as soft as the eggplant in the one I've bought at the perogie place, it tastes "right".) 24-48 hours more?


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 28, 2011)

Addie said:


> I would salt it to get the liquid and bitterness out of the eggplant.


 I've read that it is the seeds that makes it bitter...so that's why I removed the seeds--these were big eggplants.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 28, 2011)

Note to self: Must try soon. Sonds really good. Is that that place I called and they would not devulge the recipe?


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to make this !!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 28, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Note to self: Must try soon. Sonds really good. Is that that place I called and they would not devulge the recipe?


 Yup, Charlie. I'm wondering if the "brine" should be heated with the eggplant in it...I still have 2 more eggplants, and since I'm trying to duplicate the recipe, I might have to try that tonight.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 28, 2011)

MostlyWater said:


> I want to make this !!!


 Thanks--I'm flattered. I am going to do test 3 tonight where I follow test #2, but heat the brine, with the eggplant (kinda like B&B pickles), let it cool, and then add the vodka and lemon juice, fresh dill. I didn't think of that until now.


----------



## Addie (Dec 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I've read that it is the seeds that makes it bitter...so that's why I removed the seeds--these were big eggplants.


I once read that the eggplant is female/male and it is the female that has all the seeds. There is also a way to tell them apart when you are buying them. But I forgot what it was. Will have to look it up at the Extension site.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 29, 2011)

I got distracted last night, so I didn't do test#3. Here is a pic of test#2. The eggplant is no longer tough...I think this is it! I added some lemon zest, squeeze of Meyer lemon juice, a bit more of freshly ground black pepper, a sprinkle of kosher salt, and more fresh dill on the plate. Hmmm...I don't think there will be any left for tomorrow night. Too bad I can't get to the city to compare this with the recipe I was trying to duplicate...although, I think I like this better! Most definitely is on my list of "things to do with eggplant (and dill!)". I could really see this being made with lemon-grass infused vodka or vinegar...and, yes, to speed it up, I could see brining the eggplant...YUMMMMM!


----------



## CookingFool (Jan 6, 2012)

First post here, and I think this recipe sounds great. 

If I'm remembering correctly. a female eggplant will have more of a dimple in the not-stem-end compared with a male and also more seeds.

I think you could soften the eggplant by cooking it for a few minutes in the brine or even by steaming it for a bit first. 

Looking forward to trying it!


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 9, 2012)

I made it and it was quite good. thanks !


----------

